# Fractal Design NODE 202



## Darksaber (Aug 2, 2015)

The Fractal Design NODE 202 can be purchased bare or with a 450W SFX PSU. Its aim is to deliver all the space you need for a compact but potent gaming rig, while also sporting the looks to go right next to your TV or even gaming console. We fill the chassis and fire it up to see if it can hold its ground in both usage scenarios.

*Show full review*


----------



## Nokiron (Sep 1, 2015)

Where I live its actually way cheaper to buy the combo. The case with a comparable SFX PSU costs around 180 Eur. The bundle costs ~150 Eur, slightly less.

This will probably end up as the case of choice for my dedicated LAN-computer

Edit: Is that the Thermalright AXP-100R in the case? Its 58 mm high according to spec, how much space is there for cooling? (56mm seems to not be correct?)

http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Fractal_Design/NODE_202/images/instmb.jpg


----------



## Assimilator (Sep 1, 2015)

Tests of small cases are pretty useless without temperature and noise measurements.


----------



## Jetster (Sep 1, 2015)

I need this right now. No really I needs it


----------



## Kriz (Sep 1, 2015)

Assimilator said:


> Tests of small cases are pretty useless without temperature and noise measurements.


This is from Silent PC Review:

*System Configuration:*

*Intel Core i5-4690K* *processor*
*ASUS Strix GeForce GTX 980 graphics card*




I like Fractal Design. I built a system recently in a Fractal Node 304 (20L) and it performs very well, but it looks like the Node 202 is inferior to the SilverStone FTZ01 in this even more compact (10-15L) form factor.

That being said, if you prefer the Node 202 aesthetic over the FTZ01, then a GTX 750 or GTX 950 will be a much better option over a GTX 980 regarding heat and noise, without some very creative watercooling mods being applied.

Links to reviews on SPCR:
Fractal Design Node 202 Compact Gaming Case
SilverStone FTZ01: Mini-ITX Fortress


----------



## Nokiron (Sep 1, 2015)

Kriz said:


> This is from Silent PC Review:
> 
> *System Configuration:*
> 
> ...


I think the lack of system fans contribute to that problem.


----------



## Assimilator (Sep 1, 2015)

Kriz said:


> This is from Silent PC Review:
> 
> *System Configuration:*
> 
> ...



That's exactly the info that this review should have conveyed, but didn't. Many thanks.

I like Fractal's cases too but it looks like the 202 is a swing and a miss. Those temperatures are frightening.


----------



## Nokiron (Sep 1, 2015)

Assimilator said:


> That's exactly the info that this review should have conveyed, but didn't. Many thanks.
> 
> I like Fractal's cases too but it looks like the 202 is a swing and a miss. Those temperatures are frightening.


Don't you think the two fans contribute to that? Which is non-existent in the Node 202.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Sep 10, 2015)

great case, would be even better if you could buy one.


----------



## zalbard (Oct 1, 2015)

Nokiron said:


> Edit: Is that the Thermalright AXP-100R in the case? Its 58 mm high according to spec, how much space is there for cooling? (56mm seems to not be correct?)
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Fractal_Design/NODE_202/images/instmb.jpg


I am curious about that as well!


----------

